# epracticing on sunsets



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

After doing some birding thought i practice on taking sunset pics.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Really nice shot. I love sunsets with those colors. Where was this taken.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Thank you MichaelW, SPI Birding Center


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Love the warm colors. Really has a summer feel. Just a few nits, First of all, the horizon needs to be leveled, and the pier would have been nice as a silhouette (all back) or a 3 stop reverse grad used to lower the horizon light thus lightening the foreground/ Pier up a bit.
Where on the island is the best fireworks for the fourth?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

It's a pretty shot, but it is hard to get past the tilted horizon.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Louies Backyard Stargazer, thanks for your you alls input.


----------

